# Safari 6 Crashing a lot with "Open Link in New Tab"



## ElRay (Oct 5, 2012)

I've been getting a lot of Safari crashing using this site and other vBulletin sites. It only seems to happen with "Open Link in New Tab". The unexpected quit is so unexpected, that CrashReporter doesn't even catch it, so I have no CrashReport to send to Apple. This doesn't seem to happen as often with other sites, but it does happen quit a bit with vBulletin sites.

Any ideas?

Ray


----------



## Xaios (Oct 5, 2012)

ElRay said:


> I've been getting a lot of Safari crashing using this site and other vBulletin sites. It only seems to happen with "Open Link in New Tab". The unexpected quit is so unexpected, that CrashReporter doesn't even catch it, so I have no CrashReport to send to Apple. This doesn't seem to happen as often with other sites, but it does happen quit a bit with vBulletin sites.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Ray



Have you tested the same sites with other browsers on your computer? Also, I assume you've updated to the newest version of your browser? Lastly, when did the problem develop?

I'd recommend downloading Google Chrome and loading up the same sites to see what happens. The reason I say this (and so you know that I'm not mindlessly parroting a recommendation for Chrome) is that both Safari and Chrome is the WebKit layout engine. If it's an issue with the layout engine, it may show up in Chrome. If it doesn't, it's probably an issue with Safari. If possible (and I really don't know if it is, as I don't use Macs), uninstall Safari or roll it back as far as you can, and then reinstall it/update it as necessary.

EDIT: By chance are you using an Ipad/Iphone/Ipod Touch? I Googled "safari crashing on vbulletin sites" and came up with several results for mobile devices.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 6, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Have you tested the same sites with other browsers on your computer?


Oh yeah. Safari is the only quitter. I also have problems with disk churning (not my System disk, but my User Data external drive) after Safari is running for a while.


Xaios said:


> Also, I assume you've updated to the newest version of your browser?


Every thing is as up-to-date as possible.


Xaios said:


> Lastly, when did the problem develop?


About 1-1/2 to 2 weeks ago.


Xaios said:


> ...roll it back as far as you can, and then reinstall it/update it as necessary.


Did that.


Xaios said:


> EDIT: By chance are you using an Ipad/Iphone/Ipod Touch? I Googled "safari crashing on vbulletin sites" and came up with several results for mobile devices.


Nah, it's my Mountain Lion (10.8.2) desktop. Everything I found was iOS -- That's why I finally decided to post here.

Ray


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2012)

Use Google Chrome


----------



## ElRay (Oct 11, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Use Google Chrome


Oh I do. I try to have all my work-stuff in Chrome and all my personal stuff in Safari. Plus I'll often have to be logged into the same site as different users, so I need multiple browsers running. 

Ray


----------



## Al NiCotin (Oct 14, 2012)

I have no skill for lion taming, I stay behind windows




... but do you clear the caches of your web browsers sometime?

[Edit] Not only the cache btw, clean also temporary files, cookies, recent web links, index files and downloads history... start with something looking like a brand new browser


----------



## ElRay (Oct 14, 2012)

Al NiCotin said:


> I... do you clear the caches of your web browsers sometime? ...


Yup. More times in the past month then I probably ever have on any Mac.

We're about to do some computer moving/repurposing. I'll likely swap-out the internal drive on the problem Mini for bigger one (so we can eliminate the external drive) and do a fresh install on the new drive. Hopefully that will clear things-up.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Oct 23, 2012)

{{{Whoops!!! forgot about NDA's!!!}}}

Ray


----------

